# Option traders willing to mentor in Perth



## bryan1111 (29 May 2014)

Hi everybody, 

I am fairly new to option trading and have set goals about trading. One of my goals is to begin associating with successful Option traders. If anybody would be interested in mentoring or just open to me picking your brain I would love chat! 

Thanks!


----------



## baby_swallow (30 May 2014)

bryan1111 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am fairly new to option trading and have set goals about trading. One of my goals is to begin associating with successful Option traders. If anybody would be interested in mentoring or just open to me picking your brain I would love chat!
> 
> Thanks!




Good luck...


----------



## pixel (30 May 2014)

bryan1111 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am fairly new to option trading and have set goals about trading. One of my goals is to begin associating with successful Option traders. If anybody would be interested in mentoring or just open to me picking your brain I would love chat!
> 
> Thanks!



You could start here: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=top+50+market+update
Try and watch the presentations in date sequence. If you have a charting package, it may also be a good idea to compare the weekly commentary and suggested trading (and Options) Plans to subsequent outcomes.

I don't think it's of much use asking for personal mentoring:
There are basically two types of Options traders

those that can do and are successful; they don't have the time or inclination to give their edge away
those that have the time and are willing to "mentor" - usually for a fee; most of them gain more from conducting (paid) seminars than practicing their craft successfully.


----------



## baby_swallow (30 May 2014)

pixel said:


> You could start here: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=top+50+market+update
> 
> I don't think it's of much use asking for personal mentoring:
> There are basically two types of Options traders
> ...




_+1_




pixel said:


> [*]those that have the time and are willing to "mentor" - usually for a fee; most of them gain more from conducting (paid) seminars than practicing their craft successfully.[/LIST]




_Yep, there are lots of them out there....Caveat Emptor!_


----------

